# Andy's POA lawn reno journal



## a_maleet (Jul 23, 2021)

Hey everyone!

I thought I'd share with you my lawn journey..

My wife and I bought a new house about a year ago (November 2020). We inherited a very poorly taken care of 10,000 sq ft lawn - at one point I think it was p. rye but after years and years of minimal maintenance it transformed into a total mut lawn as I like to call it. I knew before we even closed on the house we needed to make a change but I decided to give it one season to see what i can do to salvage. By around July of this year I realized my gut was right - full reno was needed.

I've always been in love with low HOCs and that clean tight look. As an avid golfer - I've always been most impressed with courses that have successfully transitioned to full poa tee boxes/fairways/greens up here in the PNW.

I considered seeding something like p. rye and waiting for it to transition into poa annua like the many golf courses in this area have - but realistically that could take 5+ years to achieve the results I desired. So with the help of my local country club's superintendent - I was referred to sod farm up in Canada that actually specializes in golf course poa that they grow from plugs. Order was placed in August with target deliver mid October.

I'm going to get some fungicide down this week. Im praying we have a mild winter while this thing establishes. If we catch a dry week in the next month or so - I will top dress and level as well.

Long term goal is to keep this HoC around 0.3"-0.5" year round. I will also keep posting photos to this thread as this thing evolves! @Shindoman is my inspiration!

The 30,000ft project scope was:
- spray kill my existing lawn
- remove around 3" of existing soil
- import 2" (60 yards) of sand and till to amend
- add top cap of another 60 yards of sand
- rake, grade, roll
- put down half rate of 16-16-16 on top of sand
- install sod

The removal begins:


















So much sand!!!


















Sod install beings (BIG THANKS TO 7DEES FOR THEIR HELP WITH THIS PROJECT!)










The results (day after install - it rained about an inch!):





































The day after install a deer decided to pay a visit (yes it did some damage)


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

When you say POA you mean the pratensis kind and not the trivialis kind right? Right?


----------



## a_maleet (Jul 23, 2021)

Poa annua


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Is there a certain cultivar? This will be really interesting to follow. Also, love how the deer looks photoshopped because of the patchwork sod, but it's not haha.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Andy, it's looks fantastic! You did a stellar job prepping for that sod. Although most people like the dark green color of KBG, the bright green of Poa looks fantastic in person. It seems especially vibrant this time of the year. 
@Wile if I could chime in about the cultivar. This sod is grown from plugs gathered from an old private course in Vancouver B.C. Poa kind of changes and adapts on its own over the years. That's why it dominates in our PNW Climate. I installed this sod last fall.
Nice Work Andy!


----------



## a_maleet (Jul 23, 2021)

Thank you! It's starting to really knit nicely. I'll post some more pics soon. I'm hoping to get a first mow in soon


----------



## a_maleet (Jul 23, 2021)

A few drone shots from this morning…I'll get more later when the shadows go away.

Roots are still knitting so first mow won't be for a week or so.


----------

